# Good source for hard rock maple in Michigan?



## Glaze (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm wanting to buy quartersawn Hard Rock Maple(Acer Saccharum) from a good source in Michigan. I actually want to buy wood that has not been kiln dried, so this opens it up to guy's cutting logs up with chainsaw mills, portable bandsaw mills and and big milling operations you guy's know about that would also be a good source for this wood.

Feel free to send me a private message of people or companies I should contact for this wood. I would cut this material up myself, but it does not grow in my state. 

Mike


----------



## skwerl (Dec 30, 2005)

Mike, this topic isn't discussed a whole lot here. Not trying to run you off, actually just the opposite. But you will find a lot more info on milling and milled lumber at Forestry Forum ( www.??????????????????/board/index.php )

We got better chainsaw info though.


----------



## bwalker (Dec 30, 2005)

http://www.timberproducts.com/pdf/Mich lmbr.pdf


----------



## Newfie (Dec 31, 2005)

Why quartersawn? I didn't think quarter sawn maple had that much more of an interesting figure than plain sawn. Or are you looking for the stability factor?


----------



## Glaze (Dec 31, 2005)

Newfie said:


> Why quartersawn? I didn't think quarter sawn maple had that much more of an interesting figure than plain sawn. Or are you looking for the stability factor?



Newfie

Quartersawn is more stable and stronger than flatsawn. That is why I want the quartersawn especially when buying wet wood directly from the mill that I will air dry here. Quartersawn will warp/move far less than flatsawn when air drying. Of course the guy's stacking flatsawn up are putting something heavy on the stack to keep it flat anyway, but I want the stability and strength of quartersawn for the projects I have going.

Non kiln dried wood that has air dried for several years is also stronger because it has not been stressed by the kiln drying process. Waiting several years before you can use the wood is a pain, but I'm going to go through the process of buying non kiln dried material every year for the next several years. 

I need to find a good source that will ship hard maple wood to me that has not been kiln dried and I will be buying it for the next several years. 

Mike


----------



## Glaze (Dec 31, 2005)

skwerl said:


> Mike, this topic isn't discussed a whole lot here. Not trying to run you off, actually just the opposite. But you will find a lot more info on milling and milled lumber at Forestry Forum ( www.??????????????????/board/index.php )
> 
> We got better chainsaw info though.



Skwer

I thought the chainsaw milling guy's that are cutting up hard rock maple would see it on the chainsaw forum far more, but they moved my post to the forestry forum anyway. 

Thanks 

Mike


----------



## skwerl (Dec 31, 2005)

Glaze, 
I was trying to inform you of another website similar to ArboristSite where their main focus is milling. The filter here is blocking the display of the website address. www.forestryXXXforum.com/board/index.php
Click on that and then remove the 3 X's. Great board over there, almost as good as this one.


----------



## Glaze (Dec 31, 2005)

bwalker said:


> http://www.timberproducts.com/pdf/Mich lmbr.pdf



bwalker

Thanks. I checked out this companies website. Looks like a very good source. I will call them to find out a quantity I have to buy to get an order from them. I found another good source, but they only sold kiln dried lumber and sold by the pallet only. 

Mike


----------



## Glaze (Jan 2, 2006)

skwerl said:


> Glaze,
> I was trying to inform you of another website similar to ArboristSite where their main focus is milling. The filter here is blocking the display of the website address. www.forestryXXXforum.com/board/index.php
> Click on that and then remove the 3 X's. Great board over there, almost as good as this one.



skwerl

Someone was nice enough to tell me about that website on here a couple of months ago. I posted the same question over there and have had three mills contact me. Thanks for telling me also.

I'm going to buy a board from each mill that can deliver the high quality material I'm looking for. The mill that sends me the highest quality wood is the mill I will send all my money to because I want to have a good working relationship with one person. 

Here is what I'm using the wood for just incase a source for this wood reads this: I'm making pool cues out of hard maple/sugar maple. The pool cue buying market wants perfectly straight grained quartersawn wood that is white with no brown sugar marks in it and has a growth ring count of 20 on up to 30 plus growth rings per inch. I do have suppliers that sell this high quality material, but it is all kiln dried. I'm trying to find a supplier for the material that has not been kiln dried. I will mostly be buying plain hard maple, but I will also be buying birdseye and flame/fiddleback also of the highest grades.

Thanks 

Mike


----------



## Chainsaw Master (Jan 11, 2006)

Glaze.....PM me with your ph #......There is a Amish guy here in my area, that has already been cutting hard maple for pool cue's...and is interested in more mkt..but amish has no phone. I will relay your ph to him.....


----------

